# 1st post My Gheenoe



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice pics.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Really nice ride!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]That front deck looks great...did you build it yourself?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I telling you, those blue boats catch fish. Nice pics and welcome to the forum. What material did you use on that front deck?


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

My Dad and I built the deck. It's marine 1/2 inch ply. The edges are epoxied and sanded. The bottom is sealed and primered and the top is sealed and sprayed with this textured paint we found at home depot. I think its called "Stone" and there's a clear coat over that. The textured paint was cheap and makes a good substitute for real non-skid. That thing shouldn't rot any time soon, and its really not that heavy. You're right about the blue boat phishphood. We have broken every rule and still caught fish.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I know I have a can of blue paint around here somewhere.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Nice way to get started. Great pics.


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Very nice rig man. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Headed to NC on Friday and I'm gonna get some trout fishing in. I'm also gonna try to get my first smallie. I'll give yall the report when I get to a computer. Sadly, I have to leave the Gheenoe home. I'll be back though and then its over to the west coast with the boat. Watch out fish!

Tightlines,
Cody


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

*WELCOME!!!* Nice ride by the way!!!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard, nice pics! 
Weedy


----------



## skippy (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice gheenoe! Love the deck. Might think about it someday. Nice fish too!

Enjoy.


----------

